# Frogs



## bcritch (Dec 17, 2007)

I've been checking out the selection of Frogs lately and I like what I've seen. I was at Dick's today getting some Xmas presents for my GF and I had to go over to the fishing section to check things out. I found some Mann's Hard Nose Toads & the Yum Buzzfrog. They both looked pretty good. Has anyone had any success with either of these baits?


----------



## little anth (Dec 17, 2007)

never tried em but it sounds good


----------



## redbug (Dec 17, 2007)

I have tried the yum frog and caught some fish but not as many as I have on the gambler ribbit The rabbit is my favorite frog 
Never tried the hard nose either

Wayne


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 17, 2007)

I tried the Mann's Hardnose Toads this past season. A friend and I fished a lake that had major lily pads but didn't stir anything up. He was using a different brand frog (can't recall name). I've also never caught anything on Mann's hardnose lizards either.


----------



## bcritch (Dec 17, 2007)

Fishin NJ said:


> You throw one of them around down that shallow end of oak, in the flats and you will see some action come spring time.



I know them flats well :wink:

I want to really get into using some different frogs starting in the spring.


----------



## shamoo (Dec 17, 2007)

Mr. bcritch, Spro makes a good frog, threw one into the slop of 
parvin right after the swimming beach and it didnt get hung up, only got a little look see from another frog.


----------



## jkbirocz (Dec 17, 2007)

I have never used the Yum frog, but I have used many others; zoom, berkley, culprit, and others. My favorite soft plastic frog is the Sizmic toad. They are part of the uncle josh company and are a deal for the amount of frogs you get. I have seen the yum frogs, but never tried them. They look like they have too much plastic to be able to get a good hookset. While soft plastic buzzfrogs are great, I also use a lot of standard topwater frogs. My favorites are the spro bronzeye frog and the reaction innovations swamp donkey. The swamp donkey is lighter than the standard bronzeye, which doesn't overload a lighter rod. They both have gamakatsu hooks and are very durable. I love frogs, they are by far my favorite bait to use.


----------



## Bryan_VA (Dec 18, 2007)

jkbirocz said:


> I While soft plastic buzzfrogs are great, I also use a lot of standard topwater frogs.



Me too. Both styles of lure have their time and place, but I much prefer the hollow floaters. Spros and Basiriskys are my favorite.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Dec 18, 2007)

I usually get more hits on a solid body frog (Hardnose, Horny Toad...) but have better hookups on a hollow body. I caught my biggest bass on a Mann's Super Frog (NOT hardnose) and usually catch every fish I set the hook into with that bait. I have caught a lot of fish on both Zoom Horny Toads and Mann's Hardnose Toads; My hookups are better with the hardnose but the Horny toads are more available around here. Usually, white draws the most hits. Also, If you hook the bait so it has a slight concave bend in it, you can walk the dog underwater if you let the bait sink. I also bought a Furbit the frog, used it once at night and had a good fish throw the bait out of the water and haven't had a chance to use it again because of the weather. What I'm hoping for is that the PC Baits frog will outfish all frogs I use


----------



## little anth (Dec 18, 2007)

yea good luck with em let us know how you do


----------



## Jim (Dec 18, 2007)

This is a good topic! It will help you in the spring :wink:


----------



## pbw (Dec 18, 2007)

I have no faith in frogs


----------



## shamoo (Dec 18, 2007)

dont give up on them pbw, they are an exciting bait.


----------



## Jim (Dec 18, 2007)

pbw said:


> I have no faith in frogs



Wait till spring, You will have plenty of practice :wink:


----------



## SMDave (Dec 18, 2007)

I've heard the Yum's flip on the back a lot on the retrieve, and one of the only options is to use a weighted hook. No thanks! I like Zoom Horny Toads and the Stanley Bull Ribbit thing... I like white or junebug/chart legs for the horny toad, for the Stanley, it's a weird color like watermelon red/pearl. Also, watermelon/orange swirl (or something like that) does well too. I fish them weightless on a Zoom Horny Toad hook.


----------



## pbw (Dec 18, 2007)

What types of cover do you use these around? Pads?


----------



## jkbirocz (Dec 19, 2007)

Pads, grassbeds, woods, foating grass(my favorite), and everything else. Don't think that you need cover to fish frogs. I have caught many in open water too. For the soft plastic buzz frogs, just think of them as a much more natural buzzbait. The best part about them is you can fish them through the entire water column and be successful.


----------



## Bryan_VA (Dec 19, 2007)

All this wintertime frog fishing talk is driving me crazy! I can't wait until next summer. Here are a few frog fishin pics from last year. Not the greatest quality pics but they get me in the mood for froggin. Many more pics to come next year


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 19, 2007)

STOP! I cannot take it anymore, frogging is a blast (literally the Bass blast out of the water sometimes)

It will be many moons until I can use a frog

I HATE WINTER!


----------



## Jim (Dec 19, 2007)

Nice pics! That last ones a hog!


----------



## Bryan_VA (Dec 19, 2007)

esquired said:


> STOP! I cannot take it anymore, frogging is a blast (literally the Bass blast out of the water sometimes)
> 
> It will be many moons until I can use a frog
> 
> I HATE WINTER!



What do you mean? Sea Bass will hit a frog...I think you should use a frog on the trip next month. Don't bother bringing any rigs. Just frogs

 the pool will be mine


----------



## bcritch (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your feedback. I'm going to try some of the other Frogs that were mentioned as well and it seems as though Jim has something up his sleave with Frogs next spring


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 20, 2007)

Wow, that's some good catchin' there! 


How'd that Triton sneak in here! J/K! lol


----------

